

Towards AI-Complete Question Answering, Using Deep Learning - ilyaeck
http://arxiv.org/abs/1502.05698v1

======
chlestakoff
Looks like the FB lab opened access to the tasks database for training. Also,
when did Mikolov move leave Google for Facebook?

